# Kayak Swap & Sale



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Alpine Quest Sports in Edwards, CO is having their annual kayak swap & sale Fri-Sun Apr 13-15. Rain or shine or snow.

Buy & Sell new and used kayaks, SUP's, rafts & gear.

New 2012 boats and gear on sale too!
Great deals on anything left from summer 2011 

For more info check out:
Kayak Swap & Sale

or call/ email at:
970-926-3867 [email protected]

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Alpine-Quest-Sports/44466145862


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*SWAP THIS WEEKEND*

Drop off your used gear anytime on Fri or Sat am.

See you this weekend!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Glenwood store opening thursday?


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*Glenwood Opening Apr 19th*

Hey Gremlin,

Glenwood opens a week from Thursday on Apr 19th.
Opne Thurs- Sun through the end of the month and then 7 days a week starting on May 3rd.
Thanks!
See you soon.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks, I get confused. I will see you there when I pick up my ceramic logs. Thanks for obliging my inane requests.


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*50+ used kayaks*

50+ used boats in so far this morning and a steady stream of people dropping off boats and gear.

We will have updates all weekend and can post photos of any boats you want to see at:
https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/pages/Alpine-Quest-Sports/44466145862

See you this weekend.


----------



## tskoe23 (Jun 19, 2010)

Have you guys got any medium rockstars so far?


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*not yet*

No Med Rock Stars yet, we have a small rock star and a couple 2010 All-Stars


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

4 Fun ?


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*not yet*

regular fun, no 4funs right now


----------



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

What kind of store sales u got going on? Looking for a pair of dry pants... Birthday money!!


----------



## Faucet Butt (May 11, 2008)

*8' oars?*

Do you have any 8' oars?- carlisle, cataracts or sawyers- with blades...?


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*See you on Sat!*

Had a run on some shorter oars today, only 1- 8' carlisle left in stock, plenty of blades of different styles. Oars are 10% off this weekend and the sale price applies to special orders so we can get you whatever brand you want. We have a nice set of used sawyers with rope wrap and counter balance in the swap but they are 10 footers.

No drypants on the closeout rack, but a bunch of new drypants at 10% off. Also, there is a mint condition palm drysuit for $200 and another Palm drysuit with the tags still on it in the swap for $400.

Everything in the whole store is at least 10% off including all kayaking gear, rafting, camping & climbing equipment.

Winter gear is 30-50%- AT, tele boots, skis & bindings. Beacons, probes shovels, airbag packs.


----------



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

Great see you tomorrow


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Yup- it's snowing here but we are still out selling boats. Here's a short list of just some of the deals still left this morning:
Jefe Grande 2010 great shape, red- $650
Jefe yellow- $375
Remix 59 yellow- $450
Remix 69 mustard- $450
Jackson Hero 2010 green- $550
Dagger Nomad 8.5 green- $550
Ammo medium blue- $525
Burn small yellow- $525
Mega Rocker orange- $400
Mega Rocker yellow- $300
Punk Rocker yellow- $350
Pyranha Rev grn/white- $250
Molon large orange/yellow- $450
LL Biscuit 55 moss green- $325
Biscuit 65 blue- $350
Biscuit 45 baby blue- $400
Superstar 07 red almost new- $250
Rockstar 2010 small blue/white- $700
All Star 2010 grn/white- $550
Jackson Fun 1 red with skirt- $450
Jackson Fun 1 red with skirt and clothing- $350

We also have a ton of great deals on used drytops, drysuits, and other gear. Don't miss the discounts on new gear in the store and check out the newest boats from Jackson, Dagger, Pyranha, and Liquid Logic. Call us at 970-926-3867 or stop on by the Edwards shop. Swap ends today!


----------

